

Two Congresswomen Not Allowed to Speak on House Floor in Michigan - clbrook
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/06/14/155059849/michigan-state-rep-barred-from-speaking-after-vagina-comments?ft=1&f=1001

======
manglav
being banned for mentioning "vagina" and "vasectomy" during a bill about
abortions...how else would you discuss the topic?!

